# skid steer tire pressure



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi all, _ have 17 inch tires on my skid . What do recomend for tire pressure in the snow?
I have a 91/2 ft pusher on it._


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i run 45 psi


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

is traction in snow good?,Will lower pressure make it better?
How low before i need to worry about breaking a bead if I hit a curb?


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

higher tire pressure will help you slip around on pavement better so the tires don't near as hard and throw you around. that is what we do when we are working on pavement a lot.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

we run 100PSI in our Gehl's nice to be able to slip and slide a little....
gives good traction when u need to....

dan


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

I checked today and on pavement we usually run 65 to 70 pounds so they slide easy


----------

